# How to layout recessed lights



## Acb9009 (May 5, 2018)

This is my living room to spec. Was wondering if this would work for general lighting or if I have to lay it out different. I know rows are suppose to be 4’ apart because I have standard 8’ ceilings, but would this work fine with 3000k LED recessed lights?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Is this software a version of Chief Architect?


----------



## Acb9009 (May 5, 2018)

*Is this software a version of Chief Architect?*

Yes this is the free version that I downloaded to render this.


----------



## Acb9009 (May 5, 2018)

Or how would y’all lay this livingroom out with 6” 3000k LED recessed lights.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks like a piss poor layout IMO.
7' 9/16"?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Ceiling fan is not in center of room, or center of window.

I'd do a circular pattern around the fan if it was centered. 8 in a circle, 4100K if you can find them.

You'd have to hire an electrician to pull it off, otherwise it would look like hell only have 4 lights in the place.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical professionals only. Please post your question on...
http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Acb9009 said:


> Yes this is the free version that I downloaded to render this.


Chief Architect does not have a free version. Where did you get it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

